# Ergo-cats (goes like crazy)



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys,

I want to present you new shooters from me.

This design is made from few kind of shooters.

One guy here in my country asked me for something like ergo TTF shooter, I give him few drawings, but he didn't like it... But he like some part of each slingshot, so I draw up new design...

First one which is made, doesen't fits in his hand so he give it to son. And ordered new one a little bigger.

When is received new one, I got one more order for his friend 

When I was show it up on my facebook page I got order for another three : )))

They are made from birch plywood, except one which is made from bamboo board.

First one (small):























First normal:





























Second:























4. 5. 6.:





























Hope you like it.

Thanks for looking!

Cheers,

E.G.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

It looks perfect in hand !!! I like Master. :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like " Pocket Predator " Side Shooter and Hathcock Target Sniper . Bill Hays make the BEST designs and the most copied .


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

alfshooter said:


> It looks perfect in hand !!! I like Master. :bowdown:


Thank you Alf  :wave:



treefork said:


> It looks like " Pocket Predator " Side Shooter and Hathcock Target Sniper . Bill Hays make the BEST designs and the most copied .


I respect Bill Hays, he make some nice shooters, and his videos of shooting helps me a lot in my start!

But I never copied him! And if you beleive me, this design absolutely has no connection with any of his designs! I want to say that I have not used any of his designs for making this design.

I also respect you treefork, you have amazing skills with slingshot and blowgun :bowdown: But I never hope that you will blame me that I "copy" Bill Hays, you can check out my history on forum and you will see all of my work 

Cheers,
E.G.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow!!! The Harpy style is one of my favourites and this work is a real masterpiece. I'll try to do it!
You've done perfect finger grooves...I like them.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

When I wrote I still didn't read the treefork comment.
I called your work "Harpy style" but I didn't mean that you copy Bill.
Of course the genius of Bill Hays give a lot of influence to the slingshot world,
but it's not correct and it's not respect of your work to say that you copy.
I prefer to say, as I said, you influenced by Bill style...
Repeat, yours is a plywood masterpiece.
Thanks


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Great job, love them!


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Love the shape. Good job, very clean build....


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi E.G.

Cool slingshots E.G. Nice job on them. Seems to me as a good fit. I see the similarity but its a result not a goal I think. The best copied design by the way is the human hand as it is. It is a well proven thing to grab different items. So this results its wide acceptance and popularity. There is nothing wrong if you grab a board and cut something that fits to your hands a lot of people do that.

Thanks for sharing :wave:

Trem


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Ciao


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> When I wrote I still didn't read the treefork comment.
> I called your work "Harpy style" but I didn't mean that you copy Bill.
> Of course the genius of Bill Hays give a lot of influence to the slingshot world,
> but it's not correct and it's not respect of your work to say that you copy.
> ...


I understand, don't worry, Thank you very much mate 



DukaThe said:


> Great job, love them!


Thank you my friend 



derandy said:


> Love the shape. Good job, very clean build....


Thanks a lot! 



Tremoside said:


> Hi E.G.
> 
> Cool slingshots E.G. Nice job on them. Seems to me as a good fit. I see the similarity but its a result not a goal I think. The best copied design by the way is the human hand as it is. It is a well proven thing to grab different items. So this results its wide acceptance and popularity. There is nothing wrong if you grab a board and cut something that fits to your hands a lot of people do that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for understanding Mark,

How you say, it is almost impossible to get something new (you did it with Slant) but for us who are not so good with Cad and another programs we use simple programs and trying to get something with all of us will be satisfied.

Thanks a lot for your time 



slingshotnew said:


> Congratulations!!! Ciao


Thanks buddy


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Wow!!! The Harpy style is one of my favourites and this work is a real masterpiece. I'll try to do it!
> You've done perfect finger grooves...I like them.
> Thanks for sharing


Quote great work!!!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice work once again, good luck with the sales :wave:


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Drawing inspiration from other designs and giving credit where it is due is honorable.

Well done. You are making people happy.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Wow!!! The Harpy style is one of my favourites and this work is a real masterpiece. I'll try to do it!
> ...


Thank you 



JonM said:


> Very nice work once again, good luck with the sales :wave:


Thanks a lot!  :wave:



samurai1 said:


> Drawing inspiration from other designs and giving credit where it is due is honorable.
> 
> Well done. You are making people happy.


Your comment make smile on my face, Thank you very much!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Excellent job of building a super ergo frame. The individual finger indentations/rests sure look like it offers the maximum support especially for heavy banding. Although it resembles some of Bill Hays' designs it is not an exact copy of the HTS nor an exact copy of Harpy nor an exact of Matt's Fugetaboutit series and a few other of the side shooter type frames, but it incorporates some of the features. I don't think it's a copy of anything specifically and you did a great job in making it just fit your hand. It is getting to the point that just about anything will resemble SOMETHING since it is now such a design embellished field. I'm not edging away from supporting those who initiate designs, I'm just saying that now there are so many designs AND variants on so many designs that it's getting pretty homogeneous as far as design mix goes.

When I make a Harpy inspired frame someday, and I'm buried in construction work at the farm this month and can't get time to hardly shoot let alone build my Harpy inspired frame, I will give Mr. Hays his much due credits. It won't be an exact copy of Harpy because, like you, I will have a finger rest for each finger, the Harpy skips a finger, but it will have been heavily inspired by his Harpy and HTS. Full disclosure is my thing.

And I can say it will resemble yours as well! Most likely it will resemble yours more than anything I've seen yet...it will be a coincidence but still it's good to site similar frames none the less...yours included EG.

You've produced a template/router reproducible product that is going to make a lot of folks happy. Strive for different materials as well just for variety and to appease market demands...such as HDPE sheet, micarta/G10, carbon fiber, polycarbonate sheet and exotic laminates for a more pricey option, etc.. This forum has proven that there is good market in all those materials. You might think of making even a thicker model as well, say, 25mm or even 30mm thick for the super ergo enthusiasts, and producing aluminum core blanks and sling bow varieties. There is a huge market that awaits. Tube holes with rubber plugs incorporated into the tie down model you show here are another option as well as OTT and simple slots like I use exclusively.

Nice job, very very nice. I don't recall seeing a price.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Excellent job of building a super ergo frame. The individual finger indentations/rests sure look like it offers the maximum support especially for heavy banding. Although it resembles some of Bill Hays' designs it is not an exact copy of the HTS nor an exact copy of Harpy nor an exact of Matt's Fugetaboutit series and a few other of the side shooter type frames, but it incorporates some of the features. I don't think it's a copy of anything specifically and you did a great job in making it just fit your hand. It is getting to the point that just about anything will resemble SOMETHING since it is now such a design embellished field. I'm not edging away from supporting those who initiate designs, I'm just saying that now there are so many designs AND variants on so many designs that it's getting pretty homogeneous as far as design mix goes.
> 
> When I make a Harpy inspired frame someday, and I'm buried in construction work at the farm this month and can't get time to hardly shoot let alone build my Harpy inspired frame, I will give Mr. Hays his much due credits. It won't be an exact copy of Harpy because, like you, I will have a finger rest for each finger, the Harpy skips a finger, but it will have been heavily inspired by his Harpy and HTS. Full disclosure is my thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this one have amazing grip.

If somebody want to make this design, I'm okay with that because then I know that is design good 

For now only can be made in 18 mm birch plywood (multiplex), but in near future they will be available in G10, exotic woods, alu core, micarta... I'm working on few more designs, so 2016. will be very interesting year 

Stay tuned, because I always love to see you, and read your comments 

Thanks a lot, sir Chuck! :wave:


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Excelent job....Bravo!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

DEDO said:


> Excelent job....Bravo!


Thanks DEDO


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ecclesiastes 1:9 ......What has been will be again, What has been done will be done again, There is nothing new under the sun.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

All great minds think alike.


----------



## Gary Chandler (Mar 15, 2017)

Fantastic, grippy looking ergo; I only wonder if the cutaway is a bit close.to the fork cup, and possiblya weak spot?


----------

